

Android is built for piracy…if you ignore the facts - spacestronaut
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/25/android-is-built-for-piracy-if-you-ignore-the-facts/

======
reirob
In my opinion the fact that you can install Apps without having to root the
device and without having to go through a central market actually is an
advantage for Android over iPhone. I don't care if it encourages piracy or
not, but it certainly gives more control and openness to the end user.

